# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  تصاميمي

## NeeNa..zahrani

:Hi6: 


_حبيت اشارك بأول موهبه لي وهي التصميم بالفوتوشوب.._
_ هذا نموذج من أعمالي وتصاميمي.._
_ اترك لكم الاستمتاع_
_ والقادم أجمل.._

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

شكرا لك NeeNa

على أول موهبة تبزغ

وننتظر مزيدا من ضوئها

----------


## Hajer

ظهر لي التصميم الأول فقط
رائع جداً
اتمنى لكِ التوفيق

----------


## محمد قدادة

بدايه موفقه ان شاء الله لمذيد من التقدم

----------


## violet

أيضاً ظهر لي التصميم الأول فقط .. سلمت يداك التصميم في قمة الروعة .. 
تبارك الله .. وللأمام ..

 :M20(10):

----------


## AroOosha

واااااااااو
مـرااا نــايس
يعطيـك عــ1000 :Throb:  ـــافيه
ننتظــر جــديــدك :Thumbsup: 

 :1003:

----------


## الشيخه

ماشالله
مرررررررررررره حلو 
تسلم يمينك 
ننتظر جديدك

----------


## نوف المعيذر

موهبة رائعة
ثابري والله يرعاك

----------


## طارق عطاالله

شكرا لك
وننتظر المزيد
 تقبلي مروري
]

----------


## نجمة الصباح

[align=center][/align]تصميمك حلو واتمنى تكملي المشوار

----------


## رشا رجب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*أنا عضوة جديدة في المنتدى واعجبني التصميم الوحيد الذي ظهر لي* 
*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------

